
Ask HN: Where can I find a cheap frond end dev tutor online? - Onixelen
I wanna be able to ask questions and quickly find out how something works, which is not something you can do when you&#x27;re trying to learn alone online. You have to usually wait for things to be presented to you.<p>When I say cheap I mean cheap in terms of dollars.
======
FroshKiller
What do you consider affordable?

There is a service called Codementor that can set up you with a live tutor
starting at about $60.00 USD an hour. You can learn more here:
[https://www.codementor.io/](https://www.codementor.io/)

The great thing about web development is that it's very accessible for people
trying to teach themselves. The major browsers all work as sandboxes for
discovery and testing. Your statement that "you have to usually wait for
things to be presented to you" is the complete opposite to me.

~~~
Onixelen
I would say less than $20/hr, preferably less than $10, but I'll consider all
options.

~~~
FroshKiller
You need to adjust your expectations, man.

~~~
Onixelen
I know about codementor and hackhands. The reason I asked was to find cheap
ways to get tutoring with programming.

I'm open to other countries where the conversion rate would make the amounts I
mentioned decent.

------
HoopleHead
What's wrong with your "frond end"?

Shouldn't you be posting this on a gardening forum?

